# TSG25: 7 Pumpkin Windows in the Facebook Clouds



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Brian discuss the release of Windows 7, Brian turning Apple, wireless gadget charging, and pumpkin carving tips!_

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty five of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Facebook Makeover: The Good, the Bad, and the Backlash
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...keover_the_good_the_bad_and_the_backlash.html

Brian: Apple Apostle  Applostle, If Youre Nasty
http://www.brianmhansen.com/2009/10/apple-apostle-applostle-if-youre-nasty/

Blowfish Game





Windows 7 Clean Install from Upgrade
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista-7/871201-clean-instal-windows-7-upgrade.html

Cloud-based computing (15GB free)
http://g.ho.st/

Universal charger approved by UN
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-10382654-94.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

Powermat Portable Recharding Mat (from Target)
http://www.target.com/Powermat-Port...id=Powermat Portable Recharging Mat PMM-TR100

Pumpkin Carving Templates
www.carvingpumpkins.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

